# Friesians on Parade!



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Keegan and his owner Emily, myself and a group of other people went way up north yesterday for a big parade. A kick off parade for a festival called Three Rivers. So this was the Three Rivers Festival Parade in Fort Wayne Indiana.

Their get up was medieval. They were sponsored by a group that helps fight poverty.

Keegan was flanked by two mares the whole parade and of course even as as six year old stallion was a doll. Keegan was the noble steed to a princess. Liska a dutch Friesian mare was the mount of a knight, and Savannah another Friesian mare was the mount of another royal lady.

We all had a blast. The crowds LOVED the Friesians. Roared with applaus and compliments when Keegan would prance past, mane flowing in the breeze.

This is the second parade the Indiana Friesian Horse Assocation has attened. 

And thankfully enough our staging area was a BEAUTIFUL park so after we finally got back from the end of the parade route we got a bunch of great photos. We had to walk back from the end of the parade route and actually got lost in Fort Wayne. A couple of people on foot, and three expensive horses. Hahah, we wandered around for at least an hour and a half till we finally made it back! People were coming out of their houses to come and meet the horses. Not something you see everyday I'm sure!

There is a TON. So I'm going to post SOME, and then a link to the gallery.


Keegan and Emily











This is Joy Owen and Liska being suited up with armor helmet and shield. She and her sister Joy rode the mares. They are from Poetry in Motion Friesians in Cloverdale Indiana.

I made this costume! The suit on the horse. Saddle cloth, rein covers and breast collar.

















Joy and Leah on Liska and Savannah.









Leah and Savannah.




















Keegan, Liska and Savannah.










People coming out to meet Keegan in the streets.



















Liska showing off her skill. These are once we were back at the park. Once poor Joy got that huge heavy helmet off!



















My favorite.









Showing off his skillz.









Mare, Stallion, Mare









He's such a good boy.










Rest are here!
http://www.flickr.com/photos/ohh_ris...7621178108045/


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

i thought you owned keegan


----------



## RoosterDo (Feb 11, 2009)

omg can I please have him? they are beautiful and as always your pics are wonderful!!


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> i thought you owned keegan


Nope. For months and months and months I have corrected people. Every time someone asked me if I was the owner. I correct them, or tell me I have a beautiful horse I correct them.

In the "barn" section it says Emily Jewell is the owner.

In all my posts I say the same thing. I'm the photographer. The head of the fan club. Keegan is like my big brother but I do not own him.

My own horse, is Ethan the little buckskin horse. I've posted him here too.

http://www.horseforum.com/horses.php?horse=1575


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

Oh i see, sorry. Your buckskin is gorgeous


----------



## BackInTheSaddleAgain (Apr 20, 2009)

<------------>


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

As usual I just drooled all over my computer and am now going to go look for big gorgeous friesians on dream horse


----------



## morganshow11 (Dec 19, 2008)

I saw a friesian on dream horse for $90 thousand!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Spastic_Dove (Oct 4, 2007)

That's not surprising at all.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

morganshow11 said:


> I saw a friesian on dream horse for $90 thousand!!!!!!!!!



Depending on the training and breeding, that sounds about right. 

Another member of the Indiana Friesian Horse Association had a six year old stallion for sale for 60,000.


----------



## CheyAut (Nov 26, 2008)

GORGEOUS photos!


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

O.O
Excuse me while I kidnap the Friesians. Heehee... I love the picture with Keegan and his rider in front of the willows.


----------



## Rissa (Feb 10, 2009)

Thanks everyone.  I'm glad I was fortunate enough to snap these photos.


----------

